
Deconstructing Sega's System 16 Security – Part 2 - kens
https://arcadehacker.blogspot.com/2020/04/deconstructing-segas-system-16-security-part2.html
======
airstrike
Part one: [https://arcadehacker.blogspot.com/2019/10/deconstructing-
seg...](https://arcadehacker.blogspot.com/2019/10/deconstructing-sega-
system16-security-part1.html)

------
mrandish
The emulation and reverse engineering gurus enabling the retro computer/gaming
community do amazing work to preserve these classics for all time.

------
userbinator
Sega wasn't the only one to use a CPU with embedded crypto, as this set of
detailed articles from the same site shows:

[http://arcadehacker.blogspot.com/2014/11/capcom-kabuki-
cpu-i...](http://arcadehacker.blogspot.com/2014/11/capcom-kabuki-cpu-
intro.html)

